

Show HN: Million Short - 7 Days Later - taxonomyman
http://www.millionshort.com/

======
taxonomyman

      -New design: Disover and Search button interface
    
      -New browser plug in with Autocomplete
    
      -New feature - SiteBoost, push the sites you like to top of results
    
      -Traffic still strong
    

Feedback would be great, especially on the two button interface.

